# Downdraft thoughts?



## DoubleBull (Aug 15, 2019)

The Don Godke downdraft on a pellet smoker, a must have or meh?


----------



## bregent (Aug 15, 2019)

There were a bunch of reviews posted on the now defunct Pelletheads site - from what I recall, the effects were minimal.


----------



## airmec (Aug 18, 2019)

I have one on my grill and while I think it helped it was done along with other mods to slow the smoke being blown out of the cooker too fast. It is one of those things you might like and the next ten people think it is a waste myself when you look at the fan on a pellet smoker it moves over 100cfm of air in a confined area the smoke just isn't there for vary long compared to a stick burner or a smoke house that just uses natural air convection. Bottom line is if you are happy with the flavor you get from a stock grill it is a waste but if you are looking for more smoke flavor it is one of many different changes you can use to reach your goals but if done alone do not expect a lot


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 18, 2019)

airmec said:


> I have one on my grill and while I think it helped it was done along with other mods to slow the smoke being blown out of the cooker too fast. It is one of those things you might like and the next ten people think it is a waste myself when you look at the fan on a pellet smoker it moves over 100cfm of air in a confined area the smoke just isn't there for vary long compared to a stick burner or a smoke house that just uses natural air convection. Bottom line is if you are happy with the flavor you get from a stock grill it is a waste but if you are looking for more smoke flavor it is one of many different changes you can use to reach your goals but if done alone do not expect a lot



In brief what other mods and what do you cook on pellet wise?


----------



## airmec (Aug 19, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> In brief what other mods and what do you cook on pellet wise?




I changed the controller to a Savanna Stoker, sealed my door and installed a latch, a larger auger motor(no more jams), a Rec Tec ceramic igniter system, a muffin style fan with an infinity switch (speed control),  a ball valve on the grease drain, a silicone port for my temp leads, the downdraft baffle,  and a Smoke Daddy cold smoker.  Two weeks later the new Rec Tec came out and I wish I had known before I started the rework (shiny stainless over rusty burned steel).
As for what pellets I use Bear Mountain hickory or mesquite and one thing all those mods did was cut pellet consumption nearly in half


----------

